# Mavic Alpine MTB-Schuh - Montage Cleats



## TypeActive (5. Juli 2012)

Hi zusammen,

in der Gefahr, dass Ihr mich vielleicht gleich auslacht, aber ich hab ein kleines Problem mit meinen neuen MTB-Schuhen "Mavic Alpine". Bis jetzt habe ich meine Shimano SPD-Cleats an meinen Northwave-Schuhen gehabt. Nun wollte ich diese auf die Mavic Alpine umschrauben, was laut Herstellerangaben auch kein Problem sein sollte. Leider war mir das aber nicht möglich, da die Schrauben der SPD-Cleats für die Gegenplatte des Mavic Alpine schlichtweg zu dick waren. 

Deshalb meine Frage: Kann es sein, dass die SPD-Cleat-Schrauben nicht genormt sind und es unterschiedliche Schraubdicken gibt? Wenn ja, kann ich einfach dünnere schrauben kaufen und die Cleats weiterhin verwenden?

Danke Euch schonmal für Eure Hilfe.

Viele Grüße
Alex


----------



## norman68 (5. Juli 2012)

Oder einfach die Gewindeplatten im Mavic tauschen. Nehm doch die aus den Northwave. Kommt mir aber komisch vor das dort Shimano nicht einfach passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goddi8 (5. Juli 2012)

Schau bitte mal genau hin ob an den Aufnahmen nicht MAdenschrauben eingedreht sind. War bei meinen ALpine XL so


----------



## on any sunday (6. Juli 2012)

An einer Schraube kann einiges zu "dick" sein?


----------



## CAPITO (9. August 2012)

Hallo, 
will mir gerade den Mavic Alpine online bestellen. 
Wie sind denn die Mavic Schuhe von der Schuhgröße so? Ist bei Euch die Größe wie normal, oder habt ihr kleiner oder größer nehmen müssen?

Gruß


----------



## pppaulchen (9. August 2012)

Also in die Aufnahmen sind Maderschrauben eingedreht.
Wegen der Größe: Ich trag normalerweise 44, hab mir den Schuh in 45 1/3 bestellt, der passt perfekt. Beim Start habe ich viel Luft, wenn der Fuß dann durch die Belastung anschwillt passt es perfekt


----------



## CAPITO (9. August 2012)

@pppaulchen

dann kann ich davon ausgehen, das die Schuhgröße in etwa normal ausfällt


----------



## norman68 (10. August 2012)

Bei Shimano Schuhe hab ich die Größe bei einem Paar (Sommer CC-Race) von 43 und 2 Paar im Winter 45 1/2.
Scott hab ich 44 für All Mountain.
Gaerne Winterschuh 46.
Mavic Rennrad und CC Schuh 43.
Adidas 42 CC-Schuh.


----------



## beetle (10. August 2012)

CAPITO schrieb:


> Hallo,
> will mir gerade den Mavic Alpine online bestellen.
> Wie sind denn die Mavic Schuhe von der Schuhgröße so? Ist bei Euch die Größe wie normal, oder habt ihr kleiner oder größer nehmen müssen?
> 
> Gruß



Ich habe exakt die gleiche Größe wie ich sie auch normal trage.


----------



## CAPITO (10. August 2012)

@pppaulchen
@beetle

Danke für die Info


----------



## norman68 (12. August 2012)

beetle schrieb:


> Ich habe exakt die gleiche Größe wie ich sie auch normal trage.



Ist bei dir dann ja gut. Ich hab aber auch bei "normalen" Schuhe Größen von 42 - 44! So nach was geht ich da damit ich den Fragesteller die passende Antwort erstelle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (13. Januar 2013)

CAPITO schrieb:


> Hallo,
> will mir gerade den Mavic Alpine online bestellen.
> Wie sind denn die Mavic Schuhe von der Schuhgröße so? Ist bei Euch die Größe wie normal, oder habt ihr kleiner oder größer nehmen müssen?
> 
> Gruß



Ich habe mir die 2011er Alpine in grau vor einer Woche bestellt, da es sie relativ günstig für 70 Euro gibt. Betreffend der Größe, weil ich schmale Füsse habe, eine halbe Nummer kleiner gewählt ggü. Tennis- oder Laufschuhen.

Bisheriges Fazit: Außenmaterial dehnt etwas nach, was angenehm ist, und der Schuh sitzt super am Fuß. Pedalieren und Laufen, beides sehr gut. Wie in der "Testwerbung" beim MB Magazin geschrieben, toller Schuh und mir jeden Teurocent wert


----------

